# whats the best night effects?



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

What is the best night effects for a b14?


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

also do those windshield fluid sprayers with a colored led look good or do they look cheap?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

they look VERY cheap.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

honestly they do....


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

for god's sake
dont use neon or any other extra lights on the outside of your car


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> for god's sake
> dont use neon or any other extra lights on the outside of your car


I gotta disagree. While I'm gonna get shot down, I think underbody kits and especially the halo lights look mad cool. The windshield spray leds look str8 out tacky thou.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

sicksilver99 said:


> What is the best night effects for a b14?















In all seriousness, a nice set of fog lights maybe some halo projectors. Even an underbody neon kit would look nice (if done professionally). GL! :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i got nothing against halos/driving lights
but decorative lights are tacky IMO
and you're just asking to get ticketed (unless you just use them in a parking lot)


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

yeah im definitely going to get some halos and driving lights, but i got those windshield wiper thingys at autozone for $10 and i couldnt resist (i guess its the picture on the box) , but im taking them back.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

good decision my friend


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> :


LMFAO exterior night effects (washer fluid lights, neons, l.e.d's valve stems, etc. )just your just asking for your car to get stolen


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

thanks for stopping me from putting those on my car


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....i for one like a good underglow kit......as long as its done right, and not overdone. explinations...


Done right:
no bulbs showing, all tubes are one color, match the car in some way, not pulsing with your music.

Not dun right/Overdone:

tubes showing, multiple colors, color has no relation to your car at all, ulcing with music, too much light, as in more than one kit, or in EVER dark area on your car. underbody means, what it is, underbody.


now, on with tacky stuff.
tyre-flys, LED windshield nozzles, neon licence plates, neon antennas, those neon APC mirrors, blue LED turn signal mirrors, that rope light used to decorate discos, that shit has no place in a car .

this is only my opinion, but ey, you asked


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sicksilver99 said:


> also do those windshield fluid sprayers with a colored led look good or do they look cheap?


 dont get those things.. man too ricy.
I used to have them. Actually i still have them on my car cause I can't find the stock ones  , but i cut the wires off. Back like 2.5 years ago they were "cool" i was like the only one to have them here. Now...the paint came off, they look like shit, and i saw a tow truck driving with those lights on .i was like....wtf???
Trust me, dont get them


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*keep it clean & simple*

:thumbup: ...Street Glow all the way baby!! yea..

..hahaha, nah...j/k  ..don't use any accent lighting..unless you like rice..

..I'm for the Halo's & stock fogs w/ clean bright bulbs..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

HID systems baybee nothing can compare to that.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

IM A RICER DAMNIT, and im proud of it!!!   


in other words, i dont give a phuck, as long as i like it, im happy 

2-tone indiglos, dual streetglow 6" neons under the footwell.










12" streetglow neon. this used to accent my amp when my box was laying down. now it accents the subs, cause i needed more room in the trunk cause i had to go cross-state this past weekend.










........but these usually shut the haters up. thats right. bee-yotch. 12W6's in dis mudda.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

IMO Neons Suck....but thats just me....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

neon is cool, it just depends where. For example using as roof racks is uncool, but putting them in your plexiglass sub enclosure is cool.

EL is cool in guages and dash parts. But EL is uncool if you do your fabric trim in it.

HID is cool if its a custom retrofit. HID is uncool if its just a hackjob.

LED is cool if its your taillights, turn signalls, interior lighting, brake lights, side markers, map lights, etc. LED is uncool for truck marker lights on your hood and doors.

its all a matter of style. If neon roof racks and glow in the dark seats with big rig marker lights is your style go for it. Just understand that most car people are really really immature and will point and possibly laugh. Some will even fight you over it.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> neon is cool, it just depends where. For example using as roof racks is uncool, but putting them in your plexiglass sub enclosure is cool.
> 
> EL is cool in guages and dash parts. But EL is uncool if you do your fabric trim in it.
> 
> ...


cant put it better myself


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

I'm going to say if you do decide to get some lights, get the street glow underbody kit, I have one on my car myself, its not like it has to be on when ever your driving ya know, you can switch it on when you like, its pretty cool, i enjoy it.


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

Who cares what other people think, if you like it then it's kewl.. 

me myself I like underbody lights, and well neons all together but you can over do it. I'm sure everyone is going to call me a ricer because I'm going to have more cosmetic mods than performance mods, believe me I'm all about some speed but I have a 9 month old little girl and performance mods are expensive and it's just cheaper to look good...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes and cosmetic can be equally expensive..


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

i like HID and underbody neons, but i think LED's on the hood or anywhere outside the car look cheap


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i have led corner bulbs they look really nice in my opinion


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

I've got plenty of neon inside, but here in Chicago everything on the outside is illegal illegal illegal and not worth the price of admission.


----------



## roneto (Dec 9, 2003)

dam i got those windshield washer lights because the guy in autozone told me it was going to give me an extra 20hp :balls:. :crazy:LOL


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Quik_Fix said:


> I've got plenty of neon inside, but here in Chicago everything on the outside is illegal illegal illegal and not worth the price of admission.


 in NJ too


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ressurection! and yea, i think it is illegal anywhere to have neons and be moving.


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

i was thinking of having custom cutouts in the body of the car (dragons, words, 2fast2furious style decals)..and have a plexiglass window kinda thing and have lights inside..kinda..know what i'm saying?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LED washer nozzles, valve caps, and so on are tacky. Besides, you know some kid is gonna take the valve covers off and put them on his bicycle.

I like Neons most of the time, just as long as I can't see the tube. It's also illegal if the cop can see the tube. Mount the tube in a way that only the reflected light can be seen. Under the seats and dash worked great for me. I like undercar neons, but once again, don't let the tubes bee seen.

Halos are nice IMO. This is what I'm gonna do when I complete my HID retrofit:


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

NickZac said:


> ressurection! and yea, i think it is illegal anywhere to have neons and be moving.


not in tennessee, as long as u have tires,frame,engine,steering wheel,and lights ur legal


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NickZac said:


> ressurection! and yea, i think it is illegal anywhere to have neons and be moving.


the law is (at least in FL), you can have neons anywhere on your car so long as:
a) they are not red or blue
b) the tube cannot be seen by the officer, only the reflected light.


----------



## Xterra4444 (Jul 3, 2004)

The nicest thing that you will see at night, are HIDs. Those lights are the only thing you will need when showing your car off at night.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*HI BEAMS *









hehe.. like these ?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

those look nice but when you turn them off the headlights dont look that great


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well this thread is about the BEST *NIGHT* EFFECTS :thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey bro which headlights are those anyway???
oh and I have the wiper led's and I put some glow under my mesh grill that radiates behind the nissan emblem that looks kick ass.....
And soon I will be adding underglow to my ride..
I don't care if anyone doesen't like it I do and that is all that matters



oh and I am also making them green because it is legal in fl where I am from and I want my car to look totaly different at night than it is in the day time


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I believe they are Audi A6 Bi-xenon projectors retrofitted into the crystal headlights. I have some Audi A4 projectors and bulbs sitting around my room, when I get paid, I'm getting some new stealth halo housings and cutting them out so I can fit the audi projectors into the housings.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

i just got my underbody neon kit installed this last weekend. it's red..my truck is red...i've got 3 bars (2 long on the sides and 1 short in the back) the bars are completely hidden and i didn't have to spend a dime to get them installed..a few hours, and you've got yourself a good looking neon kit. i had the "laser eyes" but got pulled over for them (they were white not blue like the dichead cop said) but anyways had those and after the warning of my truck getting impounded i decided to get a pair of wire cutters and cut all wires leading to them. my headlights are purple--made by Nokya and my neon kit is by EuroLite. so i don't have a bad set up..i like it anyway. and apparently around here the law for underbody neon is that the light can't glow over 2 feet from the front or back and they can't be blinking..oh BTW mine don't pulsate to music either!!!!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

nismo13GTiR said:


> i was thinking of having custom cutouts in the body of the car (dragons, words, 2fast2furious style decals)..and have a plexiglass window kinda thing and have lights inside..kinda..know what i'm saying?


:thumbdwn: rice IMO.

But I like undercar kits, the LEDs are a little more expensive but worth it, not as delicate, easier to wire, lower amps, etc. Yeah, just don't shove a light tube anywhere you have an orifice, i.e., behind grille, etc. And yes wire a switch, b/c the man does not take fondly to "MaD S7YL3 y0"


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> i had the "laser eyes" but got pulled over for them (they were white not blue like the dichead cop said) but anyways had those and after the warning of my truck getting impounded i decided to get a pair of wire cutters and cut all wires leading to them.


LOL, I'm so glad those somewhat went out of style. I remember back in the day when my friend was trying to install them on his civic and he had no idea what "ground" meant. LOL. Those were the days, he had a HuGE light-up switch for them. He'd flick on the stupid washer nozzle lights as if he were putting down landing gear.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I like my halos nice simple white light, looks very nice when my cars parked


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

iv always thought those leds that you can get with three on it would look kinda kool in the wheel wells and behind other obscure areas like in the grill oh and those leds that make the head lights glow lightly when they are off i think they look awsome. seriously no sarcasum


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i think thatd be good
its not too over the top

as long as you keep the light source hidden and just have the warm glow, i guess it would look okay


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> i think thatd be good
> its not too over the top
> 
> as long as you keep the light source hidden and just have the warm glow, i guess it would look okay


thats exactly what im getting at if u have some leds that are set behind the tire aimed up toward the splash guard like a red or a green that would make your car look mean! if its lowerd would look even cooler its just a thought tho i dont think i would be doing that anytime soon. while on the topic of leds i think one in each air vent would look kinda bad ass too. but if anyone ever uses leds like hins MAKE SURE YOU CANT SEE THE LED! please it looks half assed when u can see it


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

lighted nitrous purge.......... looks cool as hell and the best night effect IMHO is switching the hazards on a rice boy that u just pulled trains on


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Bryan200sx said:


> lighted nitrous purge.......... looks cool as hell and the best night effect IMHO is switching the hazards on a rice boy that u just pulled trains on


red! but you know what iv always liked? a clean interior job. just 4 small tubes. two under the dash right above each front passengers feet and on under each front seat toward the back......... if you could hook it up the the dome light so it comes on when you open the door that would be pretty sick too


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

streetglow behind the bumper grille but hidden from direct view


----------

